# Super Mods



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

In my travels over the years I have spoken with many retirees and have been told how they started out small and went big only later to return to a small Camper/RV. Well again this weekend this happened and I have decided to keep and *"SUPER MOD"* the Outback. I have already made a bunch of mods and now have more parts and goodies on the way. The shower pan will be here Tuesday so I can start on the shower mod. I also ordered a NEW 4000 Watt Portable Gas Generator comparable quality to a Honda GX 200 engine type generator. It isn't a name brand but as little as I would use one it will do especially for the price, $349.99 shipped to my door. Curious call Craig 734-322-3283 or check out this link. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=7624028788









Also going to install 2 Ultra Fab Power Twin II self leveling power jacks, I was able to find them for $551.00 ea. (Camping Worlds price was $700 plus).









Then I am going to redo the complete living area. I am scrapping the table mod for 2 mini U shaped pit group type seats across from each other. For the table I haven't made up my mind if I'm going to leave it out and use the wooden folding trays or install a recessed floor table mount so the table can be used and removed. Then there is the outside, going to gelcoat and finish with a glossy clear coat and new decals or painted graphics and might even use some custom colors we'll see. Then last but not least the 15â€ alloy custom wheels and tires. Will it get done at once NO (maybe 6 months to a year) but look out when I'm finished.























PS: Did I mention the power jacks have a REMOTE CONTROL.









Love my Outback








Vern


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like some super mods there Vern








can't wait to see some pic of the other mods you have planned

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Go man Go!!!

Gotta love really cool mods.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
Is the TEXAS sun getting to you...or do you work for the government?









Send that money tree up here!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Vern...
> Is the TEXAS sun getting to you...or do you work for the government?
> 
> 
> ...


Both
















Vern


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Nice mods, still learning the ins and outs of Outbacks, but down here in Florida I have become all too familiar with the gentle hum of generators. I just converted mine to run of natural gas. If you are interested here's the site. They can convert to either propane or natural gas. Hopefully, my generator will stay in the shed this hurricane season or maybe I will just hitch-up and get the hell out of town.

http://www.propane-generators.com/

George


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

geodebro said:


> http://www.propane-generators.com/
> ........... or maybe I will just hitch-up and get the hell out of town.
> George
> [snapback]115184[/snapback]​


George,

Hope you don't have to, but that sounds like the best idea in a FL storm


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Vern,

Looks like you are going to be busy with some great mods. I would really be interested in any pics you could post when you do the shower mod. I would love to do that one also. Thanks, Eugene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Holy Smokes Batman....

Those are some serious mods!! WOW!!!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link on the propane conversion. No more wondering if the generator is going to start after sitting & I always have propane on my trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is some serious modding - I wish I was that keen









Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Great Mods... let us know how they turn out!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Can't wait to see what you end up doing with the dining area - I'm also toying around with tearing the whole thing out and making some kind of dual purpose conversation/dining area.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vern,

I will be very interested to hear how those UltraFab jacks work out for you. I stumbled across them a year ago, and have been very tempted! It is my understanding that you can literally lift the entire trailer off the wheels with these things and have an absolutely stable platform.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Vern, those are some great ideas. Did you ever think about starting a forum so you can share them with others?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Vern, Great mods! Please let us know how quiet that generator is when you test it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, great mods. 
Good luck with the gen. I've got what I would call the same no name gen and it's maybe 63db at 75 feet, no comparison to the Honda's it's loud, I hope your is different.

Bill.

--edit--
Here is a link to the same (I think) gen. Clicky thing

68db at 7 meters


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Vern, those are some great ideas. Did you ever think about starting a forum so you can share them with others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















What a great idea....................what to call it........................


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

2500Ram said:


> Wow, great mods.
> Good luck with the gen. I've got what I would call the same no name gen and it's maybe 63db at 75 feet, no comparison to the Honda's it's loud, I hope your is different.
> 
> Bill.
> ...





7heaven said:


> Vern, Great mods! Please let us know how quiet that generator is when you test it.
> [snapback]115453[/snapback]​





PDX_Doug said:


> Vern,
> 
> I will be very interested to hear how those UltraFab jacks work out for you. I stumbled across them a year ago, and have been very tempted! It is my understanding that you can literally lift the entire trailer off the wheels with these things and have an absolutely stable platform.
> 
> ...


I'll let everyone know how it all turns out, I even got in the shower pan yesterday so it looks like I will be busy for a couple of days. As for the UltraFab Jacks that will be next months mod then I will have to cool it for a while...









Vern


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Vern,
> 
> I will be very interested to hear how those UltraFab jacks work out for you. I stumbled across them a year ago, and have been very tempted! It is my understanding that you can literally lift the entire trailer off the wheels with these things and have an absolutely stable platform.
> 
> ...


I just happened to see those myself tonight in the CW pamphlet Doug. That is pretty cool! Good luck with all the mods Vern, I as well would like to see some of your pics as you finish each one.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Vern, if you get a chance, post pictures of these mods as they progress. Sounds like some great ideas. I really want to see pics of the jacks installed. Way cool.
Fred


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vern,
You're my kinda guy!! sunny I'll drive on out to Texas and let you "try out" those mods on my camper before you actually do yours.







Would hate to see you not be satisfied with your results!!














I'm drooling over that shower pan!!








Darlene action


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

sgalady said:


> Vern,
> You're my kinda guy!! sunny I'll drive on out to Texas and let you "try out" those mods on my camper before you actually do yours.
> 
> 
> ...


Come on down the shower in mine should be finished by this weekend







. I went to the lumber yard yesterday looking at shower door enclosures and even though I really wanted to use a pivoting door looks like I am going to have to settle for the slide type enclosure (everything in the bathroom is in the way of a swing open door). My worry was that a slide door would slide back and forth in transit and break but I figured a way to fix this. The enclosure I was looking at will cost about $108.00. The total shower mod with enclosure should be around $350.00. I hope to post pics Sunday night and will let you all know what the final damage really was.







The best part is I will not have to feel like a rotisserie chicken in the shower.









Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a major mod for sure. Looking forward to the pictures.

We should start a rating system for mods. This one is close to a 10









John


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well due to the circunstances I guess the big dollar mods in fact after after this weekend they are all over till some Dr bills are paid.







Any way Kathy being the champ she is didn't want me hand cranking the jacks so she got me a Power Jack Mod in a box.







Gotta love that gal...

PS: It works great to.









Vern


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Vern









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

vern38 said:


> Well due to the circunstances I guess the big dollar mods in fact after after this weekend they are all over till some Dr bills are paid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never leave home without my cordless drill. Handiest tool I own and works great cranking down the stablizers.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I never leave home without my cordless drill. Handiest tool I own and works great cranking down the stablizers.
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


me either...but mine just happend to be 2 boys, age 7 and 10.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That Kathy is all right, Vern!
I can see why you going to keep her.








Nice drill set.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

